

Full Complaint of Yahoo's Suit Against Facebook - knappster
http://www.docstoc.com/docs/116161693/Complaint

======
jmathai
Really perplexing. While I was at Yahoo! they bet the farm (so to speak) on
Facebook integration across their sites. Of course it was more or less a flop.
I guess the next best thing is litigation?

If you can't beat them, join them. If joining them doesn't work out, sue them.

------
xrd
I'm worried, can I click on the "like" button underneath the document without
infringing on a patent?

------
XcodeNoob
tl;dr

Yahoo is a social network. Facebook did not get there first.

